# What is "scrumbling?"



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

this is just one definition http://stitchinfingers.ning.com/group/scrumbles



Peggy Beryl said:


> What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

It is in google


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


It is like a knitted collage. Collages are made of all sorts of materials and glued side by side to a back like a board. Scumbles are all sorts of knitted items and knit together similar to a collage or a crazy quilt.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


In crochet it is making flowers of various sizes and shapes and adding it to a piece.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it looks pointless. But that's just me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

In painting, it is painting the edges of an image so that it blends in to the background without any definitive edges. Many aspects of the painting are blurred or only one aspect ie. the background.
It exists in a lot of artform with a lot of mediums. 
Here are some pictures of scrumbling techniques.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=scumbling+technique&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vKmAUOqhB8y60QH96YH4DA&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a marvellous way to use up even very small amounts of stash yarn.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

It is also know an "free form" in needlework. The results are awesome though, if you have an eye for mixing color.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I need order don't think I will ever scrumble!!!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I need order don't think I will ever scrumble!!!!


LOL You make me laugh! 'Need Order' heh? LOL Sometimes I scrumble and don't even realize it. LOL


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your informative replies. I will never get too old to learn something new every day; for today it was "scrumbling."


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I too am pleased you brought this up as I never heard of it. I can see me giving this a try. Have plenty of yarn that's for sure.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Scrumbling in art, whilst this is impresive and pretty and ofcourse me being old school I thought this was known as blending at least it still was mhen my GD did GCSE art and design last year.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not a fan of Scrumbling..as it is a bit too unorganized for me IMHO...

I know others enjoy to mixture...and I respect that.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

This is new to me and I am intriged by it. One more thing to tumble around in my mind and some day I'll come up with a project for my leftovers stash. I just love to start my day with something new and different!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Couple years back in Lionbrand, NYC there was a wall mural of huge size of free form knitting. It was an amazing creation and I promised myself that one day I was going to tackle a project like that!


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beatiful :thumbup:


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, I'd never heard of this but am now fascinated. I think I might try it!


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

I love the word! Some of my 'creations' look more like scrumble than ordered work ... so now I can pretend that my goof-ups are 'scrumbles'.
Joy Marshall I love the picture on your profile. What on earth is it? [Pardon my ignorance, but it has me intrigued!]


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never before heard of this! I love this forum.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

This video on actually doing scrumble, or freeform crochet, gave me an ah-ha moment. It looks as if they do the bouillion stitches embroidery style on the finished crochet. I love the look of it but don't have the skill or patience to seriously attempt doing it with a crochet hook.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm with happycrafter on this one. I paint and that is what I have known it to be. This certainly is a new one on me for knitting. Never too old to learn something new.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

My first attempts at Fair Isle looked something like that.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Something new I have never heard of. Looks interesting.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I do free-form crochet and free-range knitting. Google or go to Ravelry and type in Prudence Mapstone for free-form crochet, and Jane Thornley for free-range knitting. 

Scrumbles are free-form crochet or free-form knitting. You do your own thing! In in a way, it is like an old-fashioned velvet and embroidered crazy quilt.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Janafay said:


> I think it looks pointless. But that's just me.


Google Prudence Mapstone and Jane Thornley, and then let me know if you still feel the same way. If you do, that's okay. That's what free-form is all about. It's okay to see things differently.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."
I never heard of scrumbling til now.
I like it. The top picture reminds me of an ariel view of a country fair with a merry-go-round and the booths etc.
The middle -a country scene with a house roof in the middle,and the bottom one looks like a subdivision with all the plots, houses, trees and flowere.
Very happy looking artwork.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.


It did indeed blow my mind. What gorgeous stuff. I am almost inspired enough to learn how to crochet so I can do it too. Thanks for sharing. I had never heard of scrumbling and now I shall never forget it.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Joy Marshall for the introduction to Prudence Mapstone. Her work is inspirational.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is srumbling just for crochet? I can't find anything but crochet when I google... 

I think it is just BEAUTIFUL and I want to try it! Unfortunatly I do not know how to crochet....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Is srumbling just for crochet? I can't find anything but crochet when I google...
> 
> I think it is just BEAUTIFUL and I want to try it! Unfortunatly I do not know how to crochet....


Read through all the posts and you will discover so many scrumbling aspects.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Peggy, whenever I don't know what something is, I Google it. Looking for patterns? Google them or ravel them. Obscure knitting terms? Google. Hope to find a You Tube knitting video? Search Google. I have much more success finding knitting videos searching with Google than searching in You Tube!


Peggy Beryl said:


> What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Peggy-Scrumbling is a technique used in knitting, crochet, painting, and possibly other art forms. In knitting and crochet it is, basically, free form work. Google/Yahoo search scrumbling and you'll get a list of sites to look at. Denise


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> My first attempts at Fair Isle looked something like that.


LOL! Too funny Ann... and to true about many of my new ventures into unknown territories, too!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Peggy Beryl said:
> 
> 
> > What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?
> ...


Interesting! Never heard of this before!!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I think there must be a generation gap here. I don't like it at all and wouldn't give it house room. But then I don't care for things felted either. Just say'n.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Sally Forth said:


> '.
> Joy Marshall I love the picture on your profile. What on earth is it? [Pardon my ignorance, but it has me intrigued!]


And Sally, I love your wonderful, nostalgic avatar pic and your ID. Is it your real name? 
I have to tell you this.. we've seen the comic strip by this title, and when we first got our GPS/Tom Tom (tho we're not in the habit of naming things) started to call her - Sally Forth, as in me telling my DH to just follow-directions-for-once-in-his-life!-"listen-to-the-woman-and-SALLY FORTH!" so it's become a bit of a running joke about Sally-ing....
Bobbie R


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Vique said:


> I think there must be a generation gap here. I don't like it at all and wouldn't give it house room. But then I don't care for things felted either. Just say'n.


It's the randomness that gives it it's beauty.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

This is new to me. It reminds me of a crazy quilt.


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

This opens up a whole new world for me. Very exciting. Thanks for the question.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Scrumbling is very interesting and pretty, expecially the purse. It is not something I would be interested in doing, too much mess. I think 5mmdpns avatar is absolutely beautiful. Do you know where the picture was taken?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your avatar and a very talented person could do this technique and do a rough copy of it... I think scrumbling is a artistic side of knitting.. its free form and to can be quite beautiful..



5mmdpns said:


> In painting, it is painting the edges of an image so that it blends in to the background without any definitive edges. Many aspects of the painting are blurred or only one aspect ie. the background.
> It exists in a lot of artform with a lot of mediums.
> Here are some pictures of scrumbling techniques.
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=scumbling+technique&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vKmAUOqhB8y60QH96YH4DA&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

WestLAmum said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.
> ...


Google Jane Thornley, she does similar work with knitting. She's also on Ravelry.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Vique said:


> I think there must be a generation gap here. I don't like it at all and wouldn't give it house room. But then I don't care for things felted either. Just say'n.


I don't think so, I love it and I'm 67. I know of those that free-form crochet and free-form knit from teenagers to one that's 87. I think it's just creative interpretation. We all have our own artistic preferences!


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to scrumbling website and you can do anything you want with it. There was crochet, knit, embrodery and even scraps of cloth. There is no limit as to what you can put in it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for bringing up this question - I had never heard of scrumbling. What creative work!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks pretty fun to me!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118286-1.html#2258050

scroll down a little and see what our own member Scrumbler2011 does its beautiful.. I realize not everyone likes it but not everyone likes everything... there a little something for everyone.. personally my brain is such a jumbled up mess it feels good to not be quite so organizes and let the creative juices flow.. LOL


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

It is fun! It's all about colors, textures, and individuality.


lannieb said:


> Looks pretty fun to me!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Poodlepad,
Love your avatar! I too use the name without an "e" in my email! 
And I am familiar with scrumbling as it applies to painting as I am an artist as well a poodle owner. 
Ginny


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I do some liberated quilting and this looks like liberated knitting.....I love it!


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Had never heard of it, but love it. It looks like abstract art to me, which I love. And what you can do with all those gorgeous colors! The things I learn on this site...amazing!!!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

So THAT'S what I do! I didn't know it had a name!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That sure is different and interesting!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

scrumbling - this is the first I ever heard of but .... crazy quilt technique. I will really have to check this out more. Thank you.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool something else to try.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I do some liberated quilting and this looks like liberated knitting.....I love it!


and crochet......I love the colors and the texture.....but I know people who don't like this type of work....I think it is beautiful


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> It is in google


Nanny Mon did you make these? They are beautiful. The colours are so vibrant.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Like Peggy Beryl, I rejoice to learn something new each day and had never heard of scumbline before - looks fascinating.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Like Peggy Beryl, I rejoice to learn something new each day and today it is scumbling, which I had never heard of before and I think it looks fascinating, will try it soon.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> This video on actually doing scrumble, or freeform crochet, gave me an ah-ha moment. It looks as if they do the bouillion stitches embroidery style on the finished crochet. I love the look of it but don't have the skill or patience to seriously attempt doing it with a crochet hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Peggy Beryl for bringing this fiber art form to the forum!


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never heard of this. Not sure I would try it, but it might be interesting. No large project for sure.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Check out "crochet geek" on you tube her crocheting turorials are the best.



WestLAmum said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.
> ...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Prudence Mapstone combines both knitting and crochet in her work, and joins pieces as she goes along. Her method is making a piece about the size of your palm, then joining it to another piece.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.


I have just been to our annual craft fair, and took a class from her stall. It was for Tunisian Crochet. She had all that amazing stuff on display, and was also wearing some clothes she had made using that technique. Her yarns were beautiful, but too expensive for me.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> It is in google


I googled and looked at several pics and honestly....who really thinks these are nice?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I tried some 'free form' knitting. It drove me nuts. I like different things to knit, even if unique, but please give me a pattern and give me the illusion of being FREE


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I learned something new today, too! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

vpatt said:


> I do some liberated quilting and this looks like liberated knitting.....I love it!


I'd love to see a picture of your quilting.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> > It is in google
> ...


I do!


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I wonder how it would felt?


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Very Interesting. You're never to old to learn something new.


----------



## devers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for asking. I had never heard of scrumbling before and now that I've seen it, I'm fascinated and intrigued! I really do learn something new every day.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.
> ...


Lucky you!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

pj gam said:


> I wonder how it would felt?


If it were made of feltable yarn I think it would be lovely.
The colours would soften and blend beautifully. Now that is another idea!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Janafay said:


> I think it looks pointless. But that's just me.


I'm with you.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Donnathomp said:
> 
> 
> > Nanny Mon said:
> ...


I am really glad to know this. Maybe I have judged too quickly. I think I just like things organized. lol


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

Just went to Jane's work and it is amazing. Her Salt spray vest is so beautiful.


----------



## Mary G Springfield MO (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for that info. I did google and she is amazing. I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love it! and can see my knitting (or is that scrumbling?) a cell phone case in brilliant colors for a friend who is always losing her phone...oh yea...Thanks!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I hadn't heard of scrumbling either, looks like it could make an interesting blanket, one day, maybe I'll make one.


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

BC said:


> I love it! and can see my knitting (or is that scrumbling?) a cell phone case in brilliant colors for a friend who is always losing her phone...oh yea...Thanks!


Look at this bag. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/color4texture/ornamental-gift-bags

It might give you some ideas.


----------



## leigh2e (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi I have done two workshops with Prudence and they were great fun. It is such a good way to use up all your small balls of wool and all your other ribbons beads etc, Prudence has written a couple of books on the subject, they are easy to follow.It is also called Freeform Knitting.I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> It is in google


What amazing, beautiful work she does. I will have to go into it further. I had never heard the term before, so glad I have now.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.


I have four of Prudence Mapstone's books and just marvel at the different things she has made, not only bags, but vests, cardigans, etc. If you ever get the opportunity to meet Prudence, you will find out how enthusiastic and passionate she is about scrumbling. She is also one to say that there is no such thing as a mistake in scrumbling. I just love the fact that one can use a lot of colour or just a toning of one or two colours.


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi
great ou brought this up never heard of it before

countrynan


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Janafay said:


> I think it looks pointless. But that's just me.


And me :-]


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

wOW. Looks like it takes talent, of which I don't but you know, the shawl I tried to knit kinda came out like that unintentionly. I do hope I spelled that correctly. LOL But still WOW I think it would take just as much effort to do this as regular knitting.


----------



## wolfmom6712 (Sep 16, 2012)

SueLD said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > I need order don't think I will ever scrumble!!!!
> ...


Hahaha 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

I am going to try wool and knit it. Then felt into an abstract purse or tote.


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

Did scrumbling get started in Europe or where? It fascinates me because I am a felter.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

pj gam said:


> Did scrumbling get started in Europe or where? It fascinates me because I am a felter.


The first I heard of it, and who I believe made it famous, is Australian Prudence Mapstone. A very creative lady.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is a mixture of knitting and crochet. If you Google Prudence Mapstone it will blow your mind what she has made.


You're right, it did blow my mind.... thanks... (there wasn't much mind left, haha)


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the work of Prudence Mapstone (who has a cool name like that??) and Jane Thornley. It takes a bit of the eye of the artist to select colors and placement of stitches. I did a small piece in reds once before I knew it was a technique. Making choices to keep it from being repetitive takes a little thought and imagination,


----------



## jo seese (Oct 8, 2012)

I am very interested in free-form knit and crochet.I do think it relies a lot on the person making the item having an excellent color sense.It gives an opportunity to use all of the different kinds of stitches you have used over the years or try out some new ones on thre scrumbles. I understand the trick is to apply these various pieces like a puzzle to a pre-made item, and filling in areas between to make them blend and coordinate. I think it is a beautiful art when done correctly.Prudence Mapstone is an expert for knitters. Renate Kilpatrick is a good for crochet.It is something one can use up even small bits of yarn on and it is portable.


----------



## jo seese (Oct 8, 2012)

I am very interested in free-form knit and crochet.I do think it relies a lot on the person making the item having an excellent color sense.It gives an opportunity to use all of the different kinds of stitches you have used over the years or try out some new ones on thre scrumbles. I understand the trick is to apply these various pieces like a puzzle to a pre-made item, and filling in areas between to make them blend and coordinate. I think it is a beautiful art when done correctly.Prudence Mapstone is an expert for knitters. Renate Kilpatrick is a good for crochet.It is something one can use up even small bits of yarn on and it is portable.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

jo seese said:


> I am very interested in free-form knit and crochet.I do think it relies a lot on the person making the item having an excellent color sense.It gives an opportunity to use all of the different kinds of stitches you have used over the years or try out some new ones on thre scrumbles. I understand the trick is to apply these various pieces like a puzzle to a pre-made item, and filling in areas between to make them blend and coordinate. I think it is a beautiful art when done correctly.Prudence Mapstone is an expert for knitters. Renate Kilpatrick is a good for crochet.It is something one can use up even small bits of yarn on and it is portable.


It is not necessary to apply them to pre-made items. You can, but you don't have to, I never have. You can embellish on something you've made, ie. collar, pocket, etc. Look on Ravelry at Jane Thornley. You make the shape you want for a shawl, jacket, purse, hat, etc. You're making fabric just like you do when you knit or crochet.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> What is scrumbling? Is it a form of knitting? Anyone have some pics to post?


Never heard of it. Guess you're never too old to learn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am just going to have to force myself to unwatch this thread. It makes me itch to start scrumbling with the intention of using up my needlepoint yarn to felt and make a purse. But I just don't have time between now and Christmas.


----------



## SophieT54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

